# Could not access full size original when exporting.



## apricotandpearjam (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi all.
Any ideas what this message is and how I can export the full res images?
They are currently stored on the cloud.
Cheers!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 30, 2021)

apricotandpearjam said:


> They are currently stored on the cloud.


Are they? That message indicates that the originals are NOT stored in the cloud (or are not accessible). If you synced the images to the cloud from Lightroom Classic, only smart previews are uploaded (2560px on the long edge), and in that situation you are limited when exporting. "Full Size" is not possible if the cropped dimensions exceed that 2560px threshold, you would need to export using "Small" (or "Custom", setting 2560 as the maximum size).

If you do have the originals in the cloud, that message would suggest that Lightroom is not internet connected and the original is not stored locally.


----------



## apricotandpearjam (Jul 30, 2021)

Well it says that everything is synced and backed up.
I store copies locally on an external NAS drive but that wasn't connected at the time of trying to export.
Either way am I not able to download the originals from the cloud and then export?
Im just wondering what the point of the cloud is in situations when Im away from my external?
Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2021)

apricotandpearjam said:


> Well it says that everything is synced and backed up.
> I store copies locally on an external NAS drive but that wasn't connected at the time of trying to export.
> Either way am I not able to download the originals from the cloud and then export?
> Im just wondering what the point of the cloud is in situations when Im away from my external?
> Cheers



Lightroom Classic does not store full sized originals in the cloud. This is what Jim is telling you. The only way to get full size originals to the cloud from the computer is to Migrate the whole Lightroom Classic catalog using the Lightroom app on the computer.

You will nee more that the 20GB storage plan to migrate the wholes Lightroom Classic catalog.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 30, 2021)

apricotandpearjam said:


> Well it says that everything is synced and backed up.
> I store copies locally on an external NAS drive but that wasn't connected at the time of trying to export.
> Either way am I not able to download the originals from the cloud and then export?
> Im just wondering what the point of the cloud is in situations when Im away from my external?
> Cheers


Although it's not 100% clear from your screenshot, I think I'm seeing the "hatch line" icon below the thumbnails in the Grid behind that export dialog message. That icon usually means that the image in the cloud is only a smart preview uploaded from LrClassic, in which case my initial point still stands. 

To check, select any of the images that you tried to export, click on the Info icon bottom right, and look at the Sync Status in the Info panel. That will tell you what what is stored in the cloud, and that has to be an original if you want a full size export. If it IS a smart preview, there also wouldn't be a local copy stored on your NAS.


----------



## apricotandpearjam (Jul 30, 2021)

sorry but im a tad confused. im using Lightroom CC and I have 2TB of storage.
I was under the impression that full res originals are stored in the cloud, hence why it takes up so much space.
I did this for backup but also so I didn't need to have an external hard drive connected every time I wanted to access my originals.
could someone please explain what im missing here?
below is what it looks like when I connect my external hard drive, the hatch circle is what I see when its not connected.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 30, 2021)

If you have originals stored in the cloud, and also have a copy stored locally, AND you launch Lightroom while the drive that contains the local copy is offline, you should see a warning message (unless you've previously selected the "Don't Show Again" option), the message states something to the effect that the local copy drive is not available, so images will be accessed from the cloud. And that is indeed what happens when I test that scenario, i.e. I tried to export an image which is in the cloud as an original and is stored locally, but with that local drive disconnected, and sure enough the export worked after the image was downloaded from the cloud (and stored somewhere on my system, presumably in the default location).

So, all I can think is that when you tried the export with the NAS disconnected your computer was not connected to the network, and so Lightroom was unable to access the original either from the NAS or the cloud.


----------



## apricotandpearjam (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey Jim.
Sorry about the late reply. 
Been moving house with a new baby, camping etc etc.
Ill keep your advice in mind moving forward and come back to this thread if anything starts acting up again.
Thanks for your time!
Cheers


----------

